# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Lidhja me internetin duke lene te lire linjen e telefonit per biseda.

## piro

Duke ju falenderuar per mikpritjen , ju kerkoj te me ndihmoni duke me dhene informacion dhe adrese per te blere nje aparat, i cili do te me beje te mundur lenien e linjes telefonike te lire per biseda, gjate kohes qe jam i lidhur me internetin.
Edhe nje here ju faleminderit.

----------


## baobabi

Nje teknologji quhet DSL (digital subscribers line) dhe qe eshte e zbatuar gjeresisht ne ameriken e veriut ben te mundur perdorimin e njekohshem te linjes telefonike dhe internetit duke shfrytezuar nje modem te posacem dhe abonimin tek nje kompani qe e ofron kete sherbim. Cmimet variojne nga 30$/muaj e lart ne varesi te sasise se informacionit qe transferon ne njesine e kohes.
Kam pare nje njoftim tek Yahoo hidhi nje sy

----------


## Shiu

Cmimi mujor i linjes DSL ne Shqiperi kushton se paku 20X me shtrenjte se cmimi qe ke cekur, prandaj nuk eshte per "perdorim shtepiak"  :i ngrysur:  Me sa di une, kete sherbim e ofron vetem Albtelekomi.

----------


## regli

nqs e ke lidhjen me modem ku sinjalin e mer me telefon atehere linja gjate kohes qe ti je ne internet eshte e zene me sinjalin e internetit keshtu qe nje linje e thjeshte me dial-up modem nuk mund te perdoret per dy funksionme njekohesisht. Ka linja dhe lloje te tjera lidhjesh por qe kushtojne shume. 
pra besoj qe eshte e pamundur me nej modem te thjeshte

----------


## regli

menyra e vetme ne linjen e telefonit eshte lidhja me ISDN qe duhet ta ofroje telekomi por qe fatkeqesisht nuk e ofron..

----------


## Piloti

> _Postuar më parë nga piro_ 
> *Duke ju falenderuar per mikpritjen , ju kerkoj te me ndihmoni duke me dhene informacion dhe adrese per te blere nje aparat, i cili do te me beje te mundur lenien e linjes telefonike te lire per biseda, gjate kohes qe jam i lidhur me internetin.
> Edhe nje here ju faleminderit.*



paguaj per broadband internet i cili kushton dyfishin e internetit normal dhe ne te njejten kohe mund te marresh nje internet 10 here me te shpejte se e ke tani dhe mund te perdoresh dhe telefonin pa u shekputur nga interneti
this is the best way

----------


## benseven11

nje mundesi tjeter pervec dsl  dhe isdn mund te perdoresh invers multiplexer modemat. Dyqanet electronike i perdorin shume  edhe per televizorat per te paraqitur te njejtin film ne gjithe televizorat qe kane si reklame.Te duhet nje bonding analog modem pervec atij qe ke ne kompjuter eshte nje pjese hardware e vogel qe pervec mundesise qe te jep per vendosjen e dy linjave telefonike
reverse multiplexer modemat ose bonding analog modemat rritin 2 here trehere shpejtesine e transmetimit te sinjalit ne modem in and out nga 56kb ne 112 e me teper.gjithashtu kjo lloj pershtatje lejon kapjen e telefonatave dhe shuan zhurmen  qe ben modemi kur ti lidhesh me internetin. Problem ketu eshte se perdorimi i tyre eshte teper i kufizuar per rajonet ku  praktikisht nuk ka server DSL apo ISDN si dhe kabell.Problemi i dyte perpara se te nisesh te punosh per kete problem te shohesh ne pazar dhe te zgjedhesh per modemin qe te duhet duhet te pyetesh serverin me dialup qe ke nese e suporton teknikisht protokollin PPP multilink mund ta shikosh edhe ne kompjuter te dialup setings te server conection properties advanced tab.Ne qofte se PPP multilink nuk e ke te suportuar nga serveri atehere duhet tua kerkosh ne telefon qe ato te bejne modifikimet ne settings te bank kompjuteri i tyre

----------


## benseven11

ke edhe ca pajisje telefonike qe lidhen me kompjuterin qe quhen Catch a call per te kapur telefonatat qe te bejne kur je ne internet
te pakten ketu ne Amerike Nuk e di mbase edhe ne Europe jane te perhapur

----------


## piro

helloooooo.........benseven11,
po ku jane keto Catch-et apo call-et, ku mund te blihen etj etj hollesi a mund te me japesh?!
Te faleminderit
piro

----------


## benseven11

Jane dy lloj aparatesh Catch a call dhe Emerson Swithboard
te dyja bejne te njejten gje te japin mundesi edhe kur je i lidhur me internet aparati e pezullon lidhjen e internetit per nje moment dhe le futjen e ziles se telefonit .Me sa mbaj mend nga reklamat keto jane shitur nga nje kompani ne televizor per 29.99$.Qe ta perdoresh aparatin duhet te kesh te aktivizuar ne telefon nga kompania e telefonave servisin callwaiting 5 dollar ne muaj mos gaboj.Vendi me i mire per ta blere me cmim simpatik eshte tek
ankandi i www.Half.ebay.com.index.jsp vetem se blerja ketu do 
kredit card.Nje vend tjeter ku mund te blesh edhe pa kredit carde eshte www.Ebay.com te dyja keto websajte kerkojne rregjistrim qe eshte falas.Aty ben nje kerkim te thjeshte duke futur fjalen emerson switchboard ose catch a call. Nuk ta keshilloj ta blesh neper dyqane elektronike  ne internet se i kane shtrenjte

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

lolz o piro nese je ne londer lale, merr Brodband NTL £15:99 ne Muaj e ke!!

Shume i shpejt plus merr 50MB Free per Webdesign e tjer!!

Shnet

----------


## sircam

Pershendetje
Nqs provider tend lejon protokolin v92 mer nje modem te thjeshte 56k me v92 protokol.
Do kesh afersisht edhe internet edhe telefon ne te njejten kohe  :buzeqeshje:  !

----------


## piro

faleminderit, faleminderit,faleminderit te gjitheve!
E zgjidha dhe ju pershendes
piro

----------

